# Citadel Pistols



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Does any one have any experience with this company? I read some good reviews and they look nice, so I ordered one in .38 Super. I don't have any experience with this cartridge either, so I thought it would be a good experiment.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Not too sure about the brand, but the .38 Super is a fantastic cartridge. Very accurate, low recoil but it is expensive to shoot. Reload, reload, reload...


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Here she is. Haven't shot it yet, but it looks pretty good.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Very nice. Looks like it will be a fun pistol.

Gunny


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

It would look a lot better without my finger prints all over it!!! Got some loaded ammo, and some brass and bullets, but dies are crazy expensive!!!!


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Once you pull the trigger, it won't matter. The .38 super is one of my favorite rounds. Think of the price of the dies as an investment in shooting one of the most fun cartridges ever!


----------

